# Quit Lyft until hourly guarantees come back



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Here in San Diego there are more Lyft drivers than Uber drivers it seems. I made good use of the hourly guarantees but when they went away a month ago I stopped driving altogether. I have no plans to return until and unless Lyft again starts giving guaranteed hourly income promotions. Otherwise it's just not worth it to me.

I never drove, nor do I have any interest in driving, for Uber. Especially now that it appears "surge" is a thing of the past or nearly so.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm in the same boat with Lyft in Detroit. They are still giving guarantees and it's worth it to drive. But once they stop, it won't be. Not with gas at $2.70 now and climbing. Uber is doing away with the surge here big time. At .70 a mile with both and no incentives, drivers will start to disappear and the worst ones will be all you see


----------



## TClarkeWasHere (Feb 24, 2016)

Yea we haven't had hourly guarantees here in Vegas since memorial day.. Its killing me there just isn't enough business here... Making half of what I would make during the hourly gurantee weeks...


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Hourly guarantees are back


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I noticed that. They're not very good though. I'm gonna try Monday and if that sucks I'm not gonna bother with rest of week.


----------

